# Hello I am Back (Platy Problem Continued form Old Forum)



## Hellhole (Jan 14, 2008)

First of all I would like to say that the Vbulletin upgrade is nice.

This past summer I had a problem that I posted about a male platy chasing off one female platy and sticking close to the other female. It was suggested to me that the one I thought was a female was an immature male. I really didn't think this was true because I know how to tell the sex of a fish. Over the months I have added 4 more female platys to the tank and even later one male swordtail. 

The male platy continued to chase off that one female (and still does), which never mysteriously turned into a male. The swordtail did attempt to fight with the male platy for a short period of time, and ended due to the platys body mass being too much. 

The male platy never was interested in any female in the tank except for one that he stays close to and the other he tries killing. :chair: 

Meanwhile the swordtail has become the pimp of the tank, but has nothing to do with the original three platys. 

anyone else ever run into this?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I've never seen this myself. My male platies have typically had a "favorite" female, but will settle for whichever female is closest to them when they're ready to go. With fish, there are very few carved in stone rules. Each fish is different and your platy is displaying a very unique personality.


----------



## Hellhole (Jan 14, 2008)

Dr_House said:


> I've never seen this myself. My male platies have typically had a "favorite" female, but will settle for whichever female is closest to them when they're ready to go. With fish, there are very few carved in stone rules. Each fish is different and your platy is displaying a very unique personality.


Also he only tries to breed the chosen one every once and a great while, but never really leaves her side. The rest of my fish really don't care.


----------



## The Tick (Jan 14, 2008)

It sounds like an oddball fish to me! As long as everyone is eating and healthy, you're good to go, chum!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I had a black male molly that acted like that. He had his chosen female and wouldn't let any other fish (male OR female) near her. Another female would try to swim with her (a BFF chic thing lol) and he would chase her away. I've even seen him pin "his" female against the side of the tank to keep others away from her. Reminded me of an overbearing husband that refuses to let his woman have any friends. He would occasionally try to mate with other females but NO ONE got close to "his" girl! I finally had to trade him off because he became so aggressive.


----------

